# Tattered tail feathers



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi,

One of my ladies lost a tail feather while I was at work this week. This morning I looked at her tail and it is all tattered. I couldn't get a good pic cos she was fleeing from my phone.

Is it possible my other budgie did this? I am going to go buy a new and bigger cage hopefully after work today as they have been getting a bit aggressive. I may also split them up temporarily.

My poor girl


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The other budgie may have done it or it may be from hitting her tail on the sides of the cage.
There is no way for us to know for sure.

What cage are you planning to get for them?*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I am hoping I can get this one. I have considered purchasing it online before but I like to see it constructed in front of me cos some cages have design flaws. Hopefully they have it in store for me to take a look at.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Make sure you find out if the bottom grate and bottom tray slide out when the cage is on the stand.
I had one cage where the stand blocked the grate and tray from coming out and it was a real pain to have to remove the cage from the stand twice a day to change the paper on the bottom grate.

Also, ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I looked at this one but there was a design flaw at the front top where I thought a budgie might be able to stick their head through. It was a shame cos it is such a good sized cage.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I can't see the place you are referring to in the picture. Did you measure the space at the top you were concerned about?*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I shoulda gotten a pic of the top. It is where the top connects to the front. On either side it was a gap of about an inch wide and 2 inches long. I figured a budgie head could go through. Ruined the whole cage for me :/


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're right. If there is a gap that large that is a definite design flaw and very dangerous! 😡*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I also want to buy this today if I get time. My understanding is that it will be safe for birds


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Looks good!*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I am getting this one. What do you think?


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Looks like a bit of an upgrade


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks great , they will love it.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Hopefully no more tatty tails. Lucky tomorrow is my day off work. I can be patient until they decide to move 😅


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This cage has plenty of room for swings, maybe Luna can practice her balance skills.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I am hoping the nice big door and extra space will help them feel more confident when I interact with them too. I am just a little worried though cos they can't fly. When I open the door and they flutter to the floor instead of climbing on top I can just pop their current cage on the floor and they walk right in. 

This is going to be a new learning curve for me.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great cage for your girls!*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

They won't move in though. It's been 4 hrs so far!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Did you remove everything except one perch from the original cage?
Do you have the doors facing one another at the same level?*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

This is the situation. I couldn't bring myself to take out their water but they haven't eaten for several hours which stresses me 🤯


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Can you lift the ladder out they are currently sitting on in the cage and move them gently over to the new cage?*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I honestly think they would panic and start smashing around against the walls and floor. It has been a stressful day. They lost all their stuff and now an unfamiliar structure is near to them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It sounds as though you are stressed right now and they are going to pick up on that.
Put the food back in the cage with them and try again tomorrow. *


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

They are totally having the, 
“you go first….no YOU go first…” conversation


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Omg everyone ended up on the floor. The budgies, the cage, me. But we finally got there with some spilt water only. Phew


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Well done!
They will love it.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

They were hopping around, chirping and exploring. Now it is bed time and Luna is stressed clinging to the cage bars. I want to go to bed for work but I can't turn all the lights off til she finds a roosting spot


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cassie and luna said:


> They were hopping around, chirping and exploring. Now it is bed time and Luna is stressed clinging to the cage bars. I want to go to bed for work but I can't turn all the lights off til she finds a roosting spot


Leave a night light on for them, I’m sure that she’ll find a good spot.
It doesn’t need to be super bright, as long as she can still see a bit it should be good.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

The hall light is on for her. But she is just clinging to the cage bars that aren't covered. Peering out at the world. I am worried she might panic and hurt herself in an unfamiliar home 😟


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cassie and Luna look wonderful in their new mansion!

Luna will be fine. Don't worry about her.
You stressing out is going to make her more apprehensive. 
Just go to bed and let them find their own way around the new cage.

By the way - how did YOU end up on the floor?*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

When they fluttered onto the floor I had to pick that big cage up off the stand and put it on the floor with them so they could go home. It was so cumbersome I had to sit on the floor with it when I put it down. I am not a tall lady.

Oh the things I do for my little feather dusters 🤯


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*OK, as long as You and the Cage didn't fall on the floor then that put's my mind at ease!*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Luckily not! But it isn't easy to handle. They should put a couple of handles on the sides of these cages.

I hope they are having a nice first day in their new home while I am at work.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

This new cage was a great idea. They aren't chirping as much as usual but I think that might be cos their beaks are busy exploring and shredding perches and toys.

It is now pretty much at eye level when I approach them so they seem more confident to stay put when I want to chatter to them rather than hopping away from me.

Hopefully it is going to help me befriend, I would love to be able to actually interact with them


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's great news! 💜💜 *


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

My birds are still very unsettled in their new cage. At night time when I start covering them and dimming the lights to signal it's nearly bedtime they become stressed out. They climb the bars of the walls and ceiling. If the encounter each other while crawling around they swear like crazy.

I wonder if something happened while I was at work cos when I got home yesterday they were frozen not moving for nearly an hour.

I can't think what could have happened though because It is just my ladies and I residing there.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They may have been spooked by a loud noise, a weird light or even an insect when you were at work yesterday.

When you get the ladies ready for bed...
Do you start talking to them prior to dimming the lights?
I start talking to my birds telling them it's time to go to bed, now then dimming the lights a bit.
Then I get the cage covers out and let them see them as I continue to talk to them.
I dim the lights more and as I walk over to the cages they each start getting on their "sleeping swings".
Make sure you leave a portion of the front of the cage uncovered and have a night light on for them to help prevent night frights.

When I first took in some of my budgies (which I rehomed from a friend who couldn't keep them), one of the females would cling to the side of the cage bars when I would put the budgies to bed until she became more comfortable with her new surroundings.*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I chatter to them and tell them it's bed time. I show them the sheet. I partially cover them when all the lights are still on. Cos they often like to have one last nibble and drink before lights out.

Then half an hr later I start dimming. And if they get into bed I dim them more and more. They haven't been getting into bed since the move though really.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Remember it will probably take a good two weeks or so before they start to feel comfortable in the new house.*


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Yeah they have been unsettled since the move and after work yesterday acting very strange and stressed. I couldn't go near them all of a sudden.

I will give the area around their cage a very thorough clean tonight to make sure no insects or rodents are attracted to it.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I was concerned that maybe insects or rodents caused them to freeze on their perches after work yesterday while I was gone







. This evening when I got home they sat on the skinny branch very low in the pic. They were preening themselves and pecking at the perch. Very healthy and calm.

That makes it impossible that it is insects or rodents. If so they would startle and move up not explore lower.

I monitor their air quality and temperature remotely. If it isn't optimal I flick on the purifier and usually keep the temperature about 23 celsius.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Well done. They are probably just not used to their new environment yet. It takes a couple of weeks or so for them to adjust.*


----------

